# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  interested in many frogs

## speckles

i have posted on here that i am interested in pacman frogs but honestly i am interested in many different types of frogs. including the tomato and chubby frogs. right now the reptile amphibian store that usually carries pacmans is out of them and don't plan on getting any until november so i have a long time to wait but they do have chubby frogs and pixie frogs in right now. i was just curious is it true their care is similar to a pacman or tomato? how often should a chubby be fed and what is the best prey for them please don't say roaches we are not allowed to have those in the house.

----------


## Bryce

All those frogs are burrowing frogs, and appreciate nice coco fiber or soft loose dirt, but do have some differences. I won't go into them now, except for chubby frogs and tomatoes being able to live in groups, while pacman and pixie frogs should be kept alone, as they will attack and/or eat tankmates. Pixies(African Bullfrogs) can grow up to 10 inches as a male, less as a female. Females are smaller, unlike most species where the female is larger. They can also deliver a PAINFUL bite, although mine has yet to try. Tomatoes and chubbies are friendlier frogs. As for food, in general crickets are fine if dusted with vitamin and multivitamin powders. There are dusting schedules on this site stickied in the feeder section. Gut loading also works. 
Nightcrawler earthworms are a good food for Pixies and Pacmans, but might be too big for chubby and tomato frogs, but they might be able to eat them if they're cut in half.

----------


## Cory

Don't know much about chubby frogs but a full grown tomato frog can eat a whole nightcrawler.

----------

